# Getting TEFL for indonesia



## Positivitybaby117 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello. I've been thinking about teaching abroad but never got around to getting a TEFL, TESOL or CELTA qualifications. I was wondering if anyone could tell me a really good website with positive reviews that has good courses on offer because there are so many websites but the reviews on them are mixed. Thanks all, btw...I still don't have a degree.


----------



## progpen (Aug 16, 2009)

My wife and I are going through Oxford Seminars, but we can't say whether they are better than any others. They seem to be well established and the training has been thorough.


----------

